# How to get a UAE Driving License from Ras Al Khaimah (RAK) while Living in Dubai



## frenzy90 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Have been a big fan of the Expat forum with its endless detailed topic threads.

The reason for my first post here has been my inability to find out complete information about driving licence procedure in Ras Al Khaimah.

I have my own company in the RAK freezone, and am living in Dubai. I have a 12 year old Indian driving licence, so I would need to take driving classes as well.

Does anyone know the exact detailed procedure on getting the driving licence in RAK?

The driving schools in Dubai provide detail info on their websites, and their YouTube channels, but sadly such similar info is not provided by their RAK counterparts. 
Most RAK driving schools I called up, they wanted me to visit in person to find out more info, and they were unwilling to divulge information on phone.

Would appreciate any & every help,
TIA


----------

